# Extreme Ball drive...



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow.....


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> wow.....


That was raw cube steak lol. And that dog has extreme food drive aswell lol


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Absolutely love it!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

She wont let it go! That happens to my girl with the holee roller ball when she catches it, it expands and she needs to use her feet to get it out.
Does your dog out the ball on command?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> That was raw cube steak lol. And that dog has extreme food drive aswell lol


 
I figured that's what it was! clearly the ball was still more important! That is awesome.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha that's great, I should have taken a pic from Saturday. We had lighting storms coming through all day and despite it striking overhead mine didn't want to quit playing fetch.


----------

